# 3/25/08 - Contact ODNR For Prior Notification of Prescribed Burns at Shawnee State Fo



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

In coming weeks, the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Forestry will be using prescribed burns as part of the management plan at Shawnee State Forest in Scioto County.

More...


----------

